# copper head snake skin



## rebel1 (Aug 18, 2013)

killed a 3 ft. long copper head today. Anyone know of anyone who makes blanks out of these.:usflag:


----------



## Monty (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure someone will take it. Put it in the freezer until it can be skinned and tanned.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don Ward, AKA Itsvirgil, makes snakeskin pens and blanks. I was planning to send him some Copperhead, as we usually have an abundance of them. This year, and I don't know if the King Snakes are really doing their jobs or if all the rain has kept them hidden, but I haven't seen a single Copperhead. The lake and creek banks here are usually littered with them. Strange.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Yuo might get more replies if it was tanned. It would be a pain to ship or carry around a frozen snake. It's easy to skin and tan and cheap if you want to try.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 19, 2013)

Jonathon Brooks, hes not real far from you in SC his screen name is Brooks803


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah just swing over to Johnathin, if he's not home just put it in his mail box he will get it.......  LMAO


----------

